# update sour diesel/blueberry



## weedy69 (Nov 5, 2006)

here a few pics of my sour diesel and blueberry plants.
the sour diesel keeps surprising me how big the buds grow.
one is almost as thick as a soda can ( sorry if i write it wrong coz im just a simple weed grower from holland )
the blueberry's are growing good too , looking forward how they taste.

ok thats it for now folks.

Big Al


----------



## vitocorleone (Nov 5, 2006)

Very naice.....Like the BB......


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2006)

*Whats up weedy69. Man those ladies look nice. Did you harvest them yet? *


----------



## weedy69 (Nov 6, 2006)

hey grunt brothers

no i did not harvest them yet , still have like 2 weeks to go , let them get bigger. ill keep you posted.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2006)

weedy69 said:
			
		

> hey grunt brothers
> 
> no i did not harvest them yet , still have like 2 weeks to go , let them get bigger. ill keep you posted.


*Damn man with 2 weeks left those ladies are gonna be huge but there's nothing wrong with huge ladies now is there.  *


----------



## Nathan (Nov 8, 2006)

man, those are gorgeous man, can't wait for an update and harvest pics.


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 12, 2007)

I thought the yeild on the sour diesel wasn't good at all... But it looks as if you proved that thought wrong.  How much did you end up pulling off one of the sour's and how long did you veg for?


----------

